# Dashboard Covers....anything but carpet!



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been looking.... I look alot I notice that.... But anyway...Is there a DashBoard Cover for a 1991 Nissan Sentra other than carpet? I have seen some Dash'es for like Civics that are like a Hard Plastic or Carbon Fiber or even a look of Wood, but once again I have looked almost everywhere..and no luck.


Are there any Dashboard covers that are not carpet available for a 1991 Nissan Sentra ?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Just found this site... http://www.exoticwooddash.com/nissancars.htm

Looks interesting..but damn...hella of expensive

Anyone found anything else? Or is there something cheaper?


----------

